# My Ryzen 7 3700X OC.



## trickson (Feb 6, 2021)

Did some tweaking so far OCCT stable (While playing South park on VLC media player.
So far it is 4.3 Ghz Stable! With the Ram at it's fully rated speed! 
I am now going for 4.4Ghz all cores.

CPU-Z
CPU-Z 2 

4.4Ghz CPU-Z

Test 2

Testing under way at 4.4GHz..
Oh MAN this thing is so fast! 






Yeah I am stable at 4.4Ghz! Amazing!
I am running OCCT , Playing VLC media player (watching south park) and well on TPU telling you all about it!

WOW AMD Ryzen 7 3700X IS just AMAZING!





Yeah this is one badass CPU and well I'm going for 4.5Ghz soon!


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 7, 2021)

And CPU Core voltage? Don’t tell it’s 1.36~1.43V I see on OCCT last screenshot...

FYI you shouldn’t go above 1.3~1.32V under similar load of Cinebench R20. And not above 1.29~1.3V under more heavy load like prime95.

What’s the CPU PPT/EDC/TDC readings under your current 4.4GHz settings while running OCCT stress test?


----------



## claylomax (Feb 7, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> And CPU Core voltage? Don’t tell it’s 1.36~1.43V I see on OCCT last screenshot...
> 
> FYI you shouldn’t go above 1.3~1.32V under similar load of Cinebench R20. And not above 1.29~1.3V under more heavy load like prime95.
> 
> What’s the CPU PPT/EDC/TDC readings under your current 4.4GHz settings while running OCCT stress test?


Is that the recommended max voltage for daily use on these cpus?
Thanks.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 7, 2021)

claylomax said:


> Is that the recommended max voltage for daily use on these cpus?
> Thanks.


On the 3700X specifically, but there is a way to find the one on all SKUs, and particularly on every 3000 CPU. Depending the quality of the chip it’s different.


----------



## trickson (Feb 7, 2021)

The Voltage is set to auto in the bios and well so far so good lol. I have yet to have any CPU from the XP-the Ryzen fail due to voltage issues. I have been doing this ??? 20+ years now and have maxed out CPU's voltages and had them run for years. Hell my FX8300 1.4Volts 4.1Ghz runs 24/7 all day long for 10 years now! 
Not sure but so far so good with this CPU! It is so fast and I mean _FAST!!!_


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 7, 2021)

Well, I'm here, because I also have a Ryzen 7 3700X, which I got in June of last year. Did the OC help with low-thread-count programs?


----------



## trickson (Feb 7, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Well, I'm here, because I also have a Ryzen 7 3700X, which I got in June of last year. Did the OC help with low-thread-count programs?


I confess I have no Idea what that is.
I also noticed the memory controller on the new AMD Chips are fantastic! 
Finally can operate RAM at the Advertised max speed without issues! 

I can only say this monster is fast!


----------



## freeagent (Feb 7, 2021)

trickson said:


> I can only say this monster is fast!


Yup they are pretty quick   

It will be nice when we can get 5000 series


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 7, 2021)

trickson said:


> The Voltage is set to auto in the bios and well so far so good lol. I have yet to have any CPU from the XP-the Ryzen fail due to voltage issues. I have been doing this ??? 20+ years now and have maxed out CPU's voltages and had them run for years. Hell my FX8300 1.4Volts 4.1Ghz runs 24/7 all day long for 10 years now!
> Not sure but so far so good with this CPU! It is so fast and I mean _FAST!!!_


Yeah, do not compare the latest 7nm chips with older ones that could bare 1.35~1.45V under any load. Its night and day.
ZEN2/3 is not made to work with these voltages under load.

I asked whats the PPT/EDC/TDC values under load. Any info on that?



RJARRRPCGP said:


> Well, I'm here, because I also have a Ryzen 7 3700X, which I got in June of last year. Did the OC help with low-thread-count programs?


If you want to safely OC the 3700X you should watch the following vids. Its with 3600 but it will give you the heads up on what you can do and what to avoid for not degrading you CPU in the long term.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 7, 2021)

trickson said:


> I confess I have no Idea what that is.


I meant programs that don't use all the cores, especially games that only use some cores.


----------



## trickson (Feb 7, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Yeah, do not compare the latest 7nm chips with older ones that could bare 1.35~1.45V under any load. Its night and day.
> ZEN2/3 is not made to work with these voltages under load.
> 
> I asked whats the PPT/EDC/TDC values under load. Any info on that?
> ...


Does this go for them only doing this on MSI MB since the test is on an MSI MB?
I will let my MB BIOS do it's job on the voltages, I do not like to play with them and after using MSI MB's in the past and even present I can see that they are NOT made to overclock well at all even there top end line sucks!
I will let Asus BIOS control the voltages I do not play with them not any more (MSI 970 dead after a CPU overvolt)..
Also that is a Ryzen 5 each CPU line is different. I do not have a Ryzen 5 but I do have 2 first gen Ryzen CPU's one a R3 1300X! Still going strong at an impressive 3.8GHz! Stock cooling and also BIOS Vcore set to Auto. All Voltages are even the RAM! Like I said if this CPU fails because of Voltage it's not the CPU it's the MB and I will just replace it anyway if that ever happens. ( Never in 20+ years has it EVER happened to me EVER) ... 



RJARRRPCGP said:


> I meant programs that don't use all the cores, especially games that only use some cores.


OH well unless you can be specific then I would say I can not answer that.
Though every system I have from top to bottom are in order of speed.


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 7, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> And CPU Core voltage? Don’t tell it’s 1.36~1.43V I see on OCCT last screenshot...
> 
> FYI you shouldn’t go above 1.3~1.32V under similar load of Cinebench R20. And not above 1.29~1.3V under more heavy load like prime95.
> 
> What’s the CPU PPT/EDC/TDC readings under your current 4.4GHz settings while running OCCT stress test?


I have pretty much everything on my motherboard set to auto, but I checked HWiNFO out of curiosity and CPU Core Voltage is constantly going over 1.4V and up to 1.494V. Is this ok or is my motherboard dumb?


----------



## X71200 (Feb 7, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> I have pretty much everything on my motherboard set to auto, but I checked HWiNFO out of curiosity and CPU Core Voltage is constantly going over 1.4V and up to 1.494V. Is this ok or is my motherboard dumb?



That's how these chips work as far as Precision Boost / XFR 2 is concerned. It just pumps the voltage to get you up to whatever cores can get up to boosted. When there's no load, it drops the voltage down.

AMD claims it is safe, I'm currently running my 3900X at STOCK clocks (no boost) with stock cooler around 1.25v and it kicks Warzone just as good as it did at 4.35 Ghz. Pretty amazing CPUs, as the OP pointed out.


----------



## trickson (Feb 7, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> I have pretty much everything on my motherboard set to auto, but I checked HWiNFO out of curiosity and CPU Core Voltage is constantly going over 1.4V and up to 1.494V. Is this ok or is my motherboard dumb?


Meh I think they make us worry too much.
This BIOS tells me from 1.0Vcore - 1.4 Vcore and it flops around up and down like a yo-yo.
My thinking: Since the Manuel and the BIOS both say to leave it on AUTO playing with the voltages can damage the Components. so Leaving the settings at AUTO is a NO brainer and a can't miss there on the HOOK if this thing dies because of a "Normal" OC one they even stand behind! You can't state one thing then not stand behind it that is false advertising.


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 7, 2021)

X71200 said:


> That's how these chips work as far as Precision Boost / XFR 2 is concerned. It just pumps the voltage to get you up to whatever cores can get up to boosted. When there's no load, it drops the voltage down.
> 
> AMD claims it is safe, I'm currently running my 3900X at STOCK clocks (no boost) with stock cooler around 1.25v and it kicks Warzone just as good as it did at 4.35 Ghz. Pretty amazing CPUs, as the OP pointed out.





trickson said:


> Meh I think they make us worry too much.
> This BIOS tells me from 1.0Vcore - 1.4 Vcore and it flops around up and down like a yo-yo.
> My thinking: Since the Manuel and the BIOS both say to leave it on AUTO playing with the voltages can damage the Components. so Leaving the settings at AUTO is a NO brainer and a can't miss there on the HOOK if this thing dies because of a "Normal" OC one they even stand behind! You can't state one thing then not stand behind it that is false advertising.



I see. When it does drop down, it goes down to ~1.050. The thing is, these CPUs spike so often it ends up sitting at nearly 1.5V half of the time. Normally I wouldn't worry but I have the ocasional reboots, so I'm just wondering if it could be related.

Also, potentially dumb question, when you set an all-core overclock, does it run at that speed all the time, or does it still throttle down at idle?


----------



## X71200 (Feb 7, 2021)

You can set it to an all core frequency to a specific set voltage if that's what you want. There seems to be two ways of doing it, either from the overclocking section of your BIOS, or via the AMD Overclocking / detailed area where you can also turn off your SATA controllers and stuff like that.


----------



## trickson (Feb 7, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> I see. When it does drop down, it goes down to ~1.050. The thing is, these CPUs spike so often it ends up sitting at nearly 1.5V half of the time. Normally I wouldn't worry but I have the ocasional reboots, so I'm just wondering if it could be related.
> 
> Also, potentially dumb question, when you set an all-core overclock, does it run at that speed all the time, or does it still throttle down at idle?


All core all the time  .
Hmm not having any issues at all! I mean NONE! No random reboots no locking up and hell I can watch a movie in full 4K Dolby ATmos while surfing the net and running OCCT extreme line pack.
Cpu doesn't even get above 60c! I think the limit is what 95C? A long way from that.
So for stability and overclocking my setup has so far come through with flying colors!
I am going for 4.6Ghz today and will see...


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 7, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> I have pretty much everything on my motherboard set to auto, but I checked HWiNFO out of curiosity and CPU Core Voltage is constantly going over 1.4V and up to 1.494V. Is this ok or is my motherboard dumb?





Rahnak said:


> I see. When it does drop down, it goes down to ~1.050. The thing is, these CPUs spike so often it ends up sitting at nearly 1.5V half of the time. Normally I wouldn't worry but I have the ocasional reboots, so I'm just wondering if it could be related.
> 
> Also, potentially dumb question, when you set an all-core overclock, does it run at that speed all the time, or does it still throttle down at idle?


If you read carefully what I wrote, I said that those CPUs are not meant to work on 1.35~1.4V under any load. The can work up to 1.5 with very light loads but once the load increases and also the current(A), they drop voltage.
As others said this is how are meant to be.

You can test it your self very easily and clear this in your mind.
Take Cinebench R20 and run a single core test. Watch the voltage (CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN). In the R20 settings you can set a specific number of threads.
Run the test with 2 threads and then 3 threads, 4, 5... 16. and you will see that in every thread step up the operating voltage will step down. This also depends on core temperature and the given speed.

When you set manual multi the speed is always what the multi is set to. The voltage also. In other words you disable all power management of the CPU. Its dengerous if you dont know what you're doing, or you think you know what you're doing.



trickson said:


> Does this go for them only doing this on MSI MB since the test is on an MSI MB?
> I will let my MB BIOS do it's job on the voltages, I do not like to play with them and after using MSI MB's in the past and even present I can see that they are NOT made to overclock well at all even there top end line sucks!
> I will let Asus BIOS control the voltages I do not play with them not any more (MSI 970 dead after a CPU overvolt)..
> Also that is a Ryzen 5 each CPU line is different. I do not have a Ryzen 5 but I do have 2 first gen Ryzen CPU's one a R3 1300X! Still going strong at an impressive 3.8GHz! Stock cooling and also BIOS Vcore set to Auto. All Voltages are even the RAM! Like I said if this CPU fails because of Voltage it's not the CPU it's the MB and I will just replace it anyway if that ever happens. ( Never in 20+ years has it EVER happened to me EVER) ...


Well you still didnt get what I said. The videos are showing a way to find the safe voltage for your CPU. Not to copy settings... Far from it. And why do you even mention boards? This is the same on every board. This is a way to find the safe voltage for *your *CPU on *your* board. Do I seem to suggest to change your board or something? And you keep refering to old chips and the past experience. It cant be applied here. Knowledge from pre 7nm chps does not apply here.

And I cant understand something. How did you set the CPU multi to 44 without applying manual voltage. The second you set CPU multi to manual you disable all power management of the CPU and its protections also. Including auto voltage. Did you see the VID voltages (1.07~1.1V) on that OCCT screenshot? That is the requests of voltage of the CPU cores at the speed you're running it. But yet the SVI2 TFN reports 1.36~1.43V.
I will kindly ask it for the last time and I will never bother again with this thread, either I get an answer or not. What is the PPT/EDC/TDC report when you run the stress test at 4.4GHz all core speed?

You can post a screenshot like this:
(if you like)


----------



## trickson (Feb 7, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> If you read carefully what I wrote, I said that those CPUs are not meant to work on 1.35~1.4V under any load. The can work up to 1.5 with very light loads but once the load increases and also the current(A), they drop voltage.
> As others said this is how are meant to be.
> 
> You can test it your self very easily and clear this in your mind.
> ...


Okay I will surely try to get that information to you soon. Though IMHO the best way to OC is to NOT touch the voltages in the BIOS let them alone till you reach max MHz speed.
The reason is that not ALL things are the same at all! That POS MSI MOB can NOT even hold a candle to this MB and the CPU is a total different CPU line altogether! 
If the BIOS stats AUTO this mean one of 2 things the CPU is in charge of the power in and out or the MB is in either case NOT touching the voltages is the best thing anyone like ME can do. If I start mucking around turning the voltages down to "YOUR" Safe level I might not be able to boot my computer jezz why do you think they have an AUTO setting? why even have one if said 1.4 volts isn't safe 24/7 100% load?
I'm just trying to get my head around all this TDP and voltages.
First we are told DO NOT TOUCH VOLTAGES! Then you are telling me AFTER 20+ YEARS that I need to Under volt because my Ryzen CPU can NOT handle the 24/7 stress of 1.4volts? WTF? I am so confused!


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 7, 2021)

trickson said:


> AFTER 20+ YEARS that I need to Under volt because my Ryzen CPU can NOT handle the 24/7 stress of 1.4volts? WTF? I am so confused!


The 0.007nm fabrication process the chiplet dies are fabbed on doesn't have the tolerance for a high voltage unlike older fabrication processes. The 7nm process AMD is using was more geared towards a mobile SoC.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 7, 2021)

I’m not sure if I should like or laugh with this post.. maybe a little of both. I’ve seen all kinds of voltages you aren’t supposed to use. I picked a happy medium of voltage that my CPU routinely uses and ventured to see what kind of multi I could use with it. I started at 1.268 and finished 1.337. I plan to run this speed for the life of the CPU. I think it will be fine. It’s been a couple of months already. I didn’t bother with windows clocking very much. Yeah it’s cool to see cores go high but no fun when they all don’t, or it drops clocks due to power not heat. I think.. Either way I’m not going to run it at stock where 3 of my cores scale to 4615-4625 on their own. This way works well for me. And my CPU isn’t being stabbed with 1.5v plus like with stock.


----------



## oobymach (Feb 7, 2021)

Ryzen 3000 series cpu's are built for 1.3v according to the designer of the 7nm node so that's what I've been sticking to lately. On my 3600x I get 4.25ghz @ 1.2875v which my mobo boosts to 1.3v.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

So just how many AMD CPU's are dying from over voltage? Is there ANY stats on that? What is all this talk I have seen others running 1.5 volts yet still have no idea just how many CPU's are getting fried from over voltage. I have never killed a CPU that way ever. Yet From what you are saying ( I think) is that my CPU is going to die because the voltage is 1.4? I just do not see it not even at 1.5 AMD would be flooded with CPU RMA's! 
I mean I am starting to think something just smells funny.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2021)

Get that voltage to at MAX 1.3v. Level 3 LLC and keep it cool.

Source: I have one at 4.4


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 8, 2021)

trickson said:


> So just how many AMD CPU's are dying from over voltage? Is there ANY stats on that? What is all this talk I have seen others running 1.5 volts yet still have no idea just how many CPU's are getting fried from over voltage. I have never killed a CPU that way ever. Yet From what you are saying ( I think) is that my CPU is going to die because the voltage is 1.4? I just do not see it not even at 1.5 AMD would be flooded with CPU RMA's!
> I mean I am starting to think something just smells funny.



Relax mate, people just tryin to look out for you so you don't end up with a paperweight. Nobody's running 1.5V into 7nm Ryzen without exotic cooling, because that would last a total of 20 minutes.

Some of us have been here through all the shit since the 3000 launch in summer 2019. So yeah, we've seen a fuck ton of these reports. At first it was 1.35V, some quickly ended up with degraded CPUs. Then Stilt said that the safe voltage should be 1.325V, some followed that advice and ended up with degraded CPUs. Then the idea was to stay at 1.3V max.

Moral of the story, if you choose to all-core, just do what the stock CPU does. For light and non-AVX workloads, it'll do up to 1.33-1.35V. AVX workloads will progressively reduce that to about 1.3V sustained. For the heaviest all-core loads, it'll be at around 1.28V max, seen it dip down to 1.25V before.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

Well on Auto and the CPU voltage goes up to 1.4 and then back to 1.3 I think it is fine I am surely not going to sweat the voltage if the Overclock is stable and cool! That is the real thing here the OC!
It is a great OC the CPU can take the voltage it needs without my intervention and messing with it.
I did set it to 1.3 and well I just did not like it there everything was fine I just felt like I was fing up. SO  I just set it back to auto NO off set so it does take 1.4 but not for long and I play games and just mess around nothing like benchmarking all day...










The only real thing I worry about it the temps and they are fine as the wine I just had!

Okay I am at 1.35 and I am testing. see if that make me feel better LOL I just hate messing with this stuff!


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2021)

You can try fixed voltage at 1.3v. Run 4.2ghz all core and see if it runs. Also run LLC level 3 at 1.32v at 4.4 and try that.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> You can try fixed voltage at 1.3v. Run 4.2ghz all core and see if it runs. Also run LLC level 3 at 1.32v at 4.4 and try that.


Okay this BIOS has more settings than I have ever seen or even dreamed of . So far 1.35 set manual in bios and 4.4Ghz test under way not a long one till tomorrow!


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2021)

You don't want your SVI2 (Core Voltage) higher than 1.3v under full load. It's the current that kills.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 8, 2021)

Are we talking about vcore or core vid or both? I set both to the same value and let er rip. I see his vcore high but his core vid low. So what degrades, CCX voltage or CPU over voltage override labeled as VDDCR in my bios?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Are we talking about vcore or core vid or both? I set both to the same value and let er rip. I see his vcore high but his core vid low. So what degrades, CCX voltage or CPU over voltage override labeled as VDDCR in my bios?


Core VID should be at most 1.1v. VCORE shouldn't be above 1.3v under load. Vcore + load = current which is what kills.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Core VID should be at most 1.1v. VCORE shouldn't be above 1.3v under load. Vcore + load = current which is what kills.


Ohh.. 

So you would consider this dangerous then?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2021)

Would probably help temps to drop it back  to 1.1


----------



## freeagent (Feb 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Would probably help temps to drop it back  to 1.1


Trust me it doesn't always run like that. That is one of the most intense programs that I know of for generating heat. Like P95.. sorta..


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Trust me it doesn't always run like that. That is one of the most intense programs that I know of for generating heat. Like P95.. sorta..


I still wouldn't trust it being that high. I don't know the exact health related problems coming from high VID but 1.1v works like a charm for me.

7000th post. woo.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I still wouldn't trust it being that high. I don't know the exact health related problems coming from high VID but 1.1v works like a charm for me.
> 
> 7000th post. woo.


But! Yours is a 65W CPU and mine is 95W, would that make a difference?

Edit:

Congatulations wooo!!


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2021)

freeagent said:


> But! Yours is a 65W CPU and mine is 95W, would that make a difference?


Yours is higher because it's a "better bin" or just factory overclocked more. Give it a try and honestly, I'd give up 100mhz if it means my chip lasts longer,


----------



## freeagent (Feb 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Yours is higher because it's a "better bin" or just factory overclocked more. Give it a try and honestly, I'd give up 100mhz if it means my chip lasts longer,


4400 for me is 1.268, and lower than that and I might as well run @ stock clocks, which still uses more than what I am giving all around.. 4500 is technically the top of the scale on mine, so its not really overclocked..

Edit:

This Ryzen stuff is so confusing lol


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2021)

freeagent said:


> 4400 for me is 1.268, and lower than that and I might as well run @ stock clocks, which still uses more than what I am giving all around.. 4500 is technically the top of the scale on mine, so its not really overclocked..


Have you tried 4.5 @1.3v?


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 8, 2021)

freeagent said:


> This Ryzen stuff is so confusing lol


Once you understand what’s going on it’s not so bad. Getting it dialed in is perhaps the confusing part. Same for overclocking the RAM, one day it works the next day, nope.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Have you tried 4.5 @1.3v?


Yes it crashes as soon as AVX kicks in. No matter the LLC..


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yes it crashes as soon as AVX kicks in. No matter the LLC..


Well, then you have an option. Keep all core at 4.4 or go for single 4.5 if you want to keep it for a long time (every chip has been different in voltages and lifespan so maybe this all doesn't apply to you)


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

Holy Shit now wait it's NOT the Vcore now that I need worry about it's some SV12 I have never heard of?
Okay I am confused to the point.
I re-set the Vcore to 1.35V but everything else I am leaving alone.
Now I have to worry about some S12 Voltage? WTF man I am not getting into this.
I am stable with the settings now and I am NOT going to play any more with the Voltages.
I did last night and it took an hour to get my system back only to find that 1.35 is the least voltage that the CPU ( THE ENTIRE CPU) needs to boot up even at stock speed so what ever the hell you are all talking about I just do not get.
If this CPU bricks out because of this S12 Crap then AMD will be sending me a NEW CPU I can tell you that much!


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2021)

trickson said:


> Holy Shit now wait it's NOT the Vcore now that I need worry about it's some SV12 I have never heard of?
> Okay I am confused to the point.
> I rest the Vcore to 1.3V but everything else I am leaving alone.
> Now I have to worry about some S12 Voltage? WTF man I am not getting into this.
> ...


Dude, you need to sit down and actually read posts. Quit being so intense in every post because that's going to push people away.

I said SPECIFICALLY the SVID (core voltage) in my post did I not? Have we not been talking about core voltage nearly this entire time? 

If you can't handle pushing the voltage down yourself then reset it back to stock and let AMD do its thing.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Well, then you have an option. Keep all core at 4.4 or go for single 4.5 if you want to keep it for a long time (every chip has been different in voltages and lifespan so maybe this all doesn't apply to you)


4.4GHz is really great it's a "sweet spot" for this CPU IMHO. Tried 4.5Ghz and it bricks out and I am not playing with the voltages. 
I am very happy with 4.4Ghz this CPU is a MONSTER and will last a good long time. 
If I go past the 4.4GHz I need 1.4+ Vcore and well I do not need that kind of speed because all I play is halo and DII LOL.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2021)

trickson said:


> 4.4GHz is really great it's a "sweet spot" for this CPU IMHO. Tried 4.5Ghz and it bricks out and I am not playing with the voltages.
> I am very happy with 4.4Ghz this CPU is a MONSTER and will last a good long time.
> If I go past the 4.4GHz I need 1.4+ Vcore and well I do not need that kind of speed because all I play is halo and DII LOL.


You're not going to hit 4.4 all core for long if you keep your load voltage at 1.35v. There are reasons people are saying that's too high and general opinion is that you keeping it there says it won't last the year.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> You're not going to hit 4.4 all core for long if you keep your load voltage at 1.35v. There are reasons people are saying that's too high and general opinion is that you keeping it there says it won't last the year.


Well then AMD will be getting an RMA!


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2021)

trickson said:


> Well then AMD will be getting an RMA!


You're tweaking the chip and running it outside their spec. If you think they'll just hand you one over you have more than just a headache.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> You're tweaking the chip and running it outside their spec. If you think they'll just hand you one over you have more than just a headache.


OK I will put it to you like this.
I will leave it here and run it like this for as long as it will and let you know if it dies.
I am running at 4.4GHz 1.35Volts! It will last forever this is the best CPU EVER MADE! You have one why you so scared?
Man the fear people have.
I remember the days back when we would post on here flame each other about Crap P3 and P4 Intel vs AMD XP monsters!
I get that you all have done YOUR tweaking and all the Youtube dummies have run all there reviews on everything BEFORE we even manage to get them!
So let me have MY fun and just know this IF this CPU does BRICK out because of some voltage, I will get a replacement.
It's no fun any more it's like it only took 8 years for the Tech kings to suck the life from EVERYTHING!
It wont last a year? Then I WILL GET A NEW ONE! FOR THERE IS A WARRANTY a 5 YEAR one! Yeah I will get a NEW one NOT scared at all!
So back to the FUN!
At 4.4Ghz so far 1.35 Vcore!


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2021)

trickson said:


> OK I will put it to you like this.
> I will leave it hear and run it like this for as long as it will and let you know if it dies.
> I am running at 4.4GHz 1.35Volts! It will last forever this is the best CPU EVER MADE! You have one why you so scared?
> Man the fear people have.
> ...


The people who are saying 1.325v is too much are the many who had their chip die at 1.325v. Those are the people who no longer have a 3700x to run because they ran it outside stock spec, at unsafe voltages. 

If you ever paid attention to load voltages at stock, they are below 1.3v. Why is that? The safety of the chip as 7nm doesn't like current. Since you don't want to listen to people trying to help go ahead and drop 1.4v in and see what that does.

I'm out of this thread. You don't want to listen? You think AMD is going to hand you a free chip after burning yours? Go for it dude.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> The people who are saying 1.325v is too much are the many who had their chip die at 1.325v. Those are the people who no longer have a 3700x to run because they ran it outside stock spec, at unsafe voltages.
> 
> If you ever paid attention to load voltages at stock, they are below 1.3v. Why is that? The safety of the chip as 7nm doesn't like current. Since you don't want to listen to people trying to help go ahead and drop 1.4v in and see what that does.
> 
> I'm out of this thread. You don't want to listen? You think AMD is going to hand you a free chip after burning yours? Go for it dude.


Yep! 
Yeah I will stick with the 1.35 I have seen specs all over and there is a 1.4V that is danger and I am sticking to that. 
I am not saying you are wrong or discounting your help no not at all. I have taken it in fact used it and found, That this CPU will NOT boot at voltages lower than 1.3 period! I have watched the BIOS for days now at the stock setting the voltage on this CPU is from 1.2-1.4+ Voltage and yes it would stay at the 1.4voltage MORE than it would drop to 1.2! 
So you are telling me some thing that does NOT quite fit in with what I am seen in MY BIOS.
If you have a BIOS and that BIOS says the voltage at AUTO is currently 1.4 on the CPU VCORE then for a fraction of a second drops to 1.2v then back up to 1.4v and stay for a min then back to 1.3-1.4-1.2-1.4 like this .
I timed it out and in my BIOS and it stays at 1.4 Volts for 5 min and this is at stock! 
So going from what you say if I just left my BIOS on my CPU would fry! WTF MAN!


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2021)

Last post before I give up on you, entirely.

At stock, it will idle at 1.4v or very low load. Under load, it will drop to right under 1.3v. The Vdroop is why this happens and keeps the chip at a safe voltage. If you run any kind of benchmark, it will stay under 1.3v. It's designed for this. 

What you're doing is forcing 1.35v all the time, which is above AMD spec, and is what will kill the chip. You have no mention of LLC settings (vdroop) or anything else that's proactive to helping your chip. You didn't do any actual research into this before going for it or you would've seen it. This isn't some Intel chip where the 1.4v max is the safe limit. This is 7nm. This doesn't like voltage. Welcome to the current day of the year because what we've seen in the past doesn't work for this.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Last post before I give up on you, entirely.
> 
> At stock, it will idle at 1.4v or very low load. Under load, it will drop to right under 1.3v. The Vdroop is why this happens and keeps the chip at a safe voltage. If you run any kind of benchmark, it will stay under 1.3v. It's designed for this.
> 
> What you're doing is forcing 1.35v all the time, which is above AMD spec, and is what will kill the chip. You have no mention of LLC settings (vdroop) or anything else that's proactive to helping your chip. You didn't do any actual research into this before going for it or you would've seen it. This isn't some Intel chip where the 1.4v max is the safe limit. This is 7nm. This doesn't like voltage. Welcome to the current day of the year because what we've seen in the past doesn't work for this.


Ok fair enough.
But this is not about voltages this is however about my OC.
I am hitting 4.4Ghz this (FOR ME) is a first. Now the CPU technically can do 4.4GHz on boost well getting it all the time on all the cores is the thing I want and well I got it! 
You are focused on voltages and such and that is cool I am NOT focused on that as much.
The most this system does at one time was running my browser /watching a video and running OCCT at the same time oh and I was editing Pictures and posing them on TPU here.
And this TUF Mother Board is just phenomenal! 
There are tons of settings I mean stuff I have never heard of! 
Putting this CPU on the TUF ASUS MB is AMAZING!

Just wondering what the MB's the dead 3700X CPU's were on. 
I would like to see the MB's they were on. Not All boards are created the same... (MSI is lame and has a MOSFT that is just horrible.) 
Yeah I really would like to know just how many have died and on what MB.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 8, 2021)

I put mine back at stock to play with some numbers. At stock core vid is receiving more voltage than what I was supplying under load, and vcore also was higher than what I was giving. Who is right 

I am not denying the fact that 3600s and 3700s were dieing. I spent a month reading before I attempted to overclock my CPU. I cant oc it.. I can do what it does but no faster. Meaning I can run all cores at 4600 with an unhealthy amount of voltage, like it does @ stock, but I cant run 4700. That would be a 100mhz oc. 4400 1.268 or 4500 1.337 is all she's got. 4600 @ 1.38 but AVX is kinda tough lol.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I put mine back at stock to play with some numbers. At stock core vid is receiving more voltage than what I was supplying under load, and vcore also was higher than what I was giving. Who is right
> 
> I am not denying the fact that 3600s and 3700s were dieing. I spent a month reading before I attempted to overclock my CPU. I cant oc it.. I can do what it does but no faster. Meaning I can run all cores at 4600 with an unhealthy amount of voltage, like it does @ stock, but I cant run 4700. That would be a 100mhz oc. 4400 1.268 or 4500 1.337 is all she's got. 4600 @ 1.38 but AVX is kinda tough lol.


This is what I have found to be the case for mine as well.
It will NOT do 4.5Ghz but just fine at 4.4Ghz.
My CPU will NOT boot up with stock settings and 1.2Volts so that's just NOT happening at all. And at 1.3 it is NOT stable! Push (Stock speed settings BTW) to 1.35 and Bam it's all good!
My temps are perfect not even close to 70c.
4.4Ghz is fine for me as long as the temps are fine I think AMD knows what they are doing when it comes to voltage and the CPU life span.
One thing is for sure AMD has taken the Unlock CPU and Locked it up.
There is nothing that says that the Ryzen CPU is Unlocked at all. They do however have a "Boost" this is what I am after. Get all the core to run at that rated speed!
See AMD can't fault me for going for there OWN MAX 24/7 and well so far so good! And I have under volt the CPU too. taking the CPU from the 1.45Vcore the BIOS is saying it is eating up Idle and limiting it to 1.35V core MAX is well IMHO safe!

I have also been looking on google and still can not find all the AMD CPU's that are dying from this voltage stuff. DID a search for MB that Ryzen 7 3700X are dying on and or failing due to over volt and can not find very much at all.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 8, 2021)

I guess we will find out! This CPU was always meant to be a placeholder for Vermeer. I got it for the exact same price as the Vanilla. I would be a little sad if I hurt it sure, but if I do its on me. I have killed plenty of hardware that I did not seek an RMA for.. Lost my shirt a few times.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I guess we will find out! This CPU was always meant to be a placeholder for Vermeer. I got it for the exact same price as the Vanilla. I would be a little sad if I hurt it sure, but if I do its on me. I have killed plenty of hardware that I did not seek an RMA for.. Lost my shirt a few times.


Me too.
I only paid $250.00 for this CPU and I am still saving for the one I wanted on this MB in the first place a Ryzen 9! So it's not a "Big" issue if this CPU does Brick out on me. But I think it will actually be fine I think AMD knows just what they are doing.
I think others have MB's that well for the lack of a better word SUCK.
Poor power controllers and poor power relays with cheap boards and crap material I am NOT seeing that with this TUF system I have setup!
MSI still can't get the MOSFT right and they are killing CPU's! ASUS TUF is NOT some cheep crap, It is TOP of the LINE equipment.
Still going to try for 4.5Ghz with a tad more Vcore (Because AMD DOES KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING)???


----------



## freeagent (Feb 8, 2021)

MSI is probably okish now. My memories of MSI are not how they portray themselves now. They were slightly better than ECS and Chaintech PC Chips.. I just always held them with a low regard. I know people like them and all, but not this guy. And I don't picture myself buying any of their products.

Use heat as your stopping point, I try not to let it go past 80, 85 being the highest I will allow. I did see a little more than 105c once.. oops wrong voltage.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

freeagent said:


> MSI is probably okish now. My memories of MSI are not how they portray themselves now. They were slightly better than ECS and Chaintech PC Chips.. I just always held them with a low regard. I know people like them and all, but not this guy. And I don't picture myself buying any of their products.
> 
> Use heat as your stopping point, I try not to let it go past 80, 85 being the highest I will allow. I did see a little more than 105c once.. oops wrong voltage.


I have never seen this CPU pass 60c! Noctua is a beast Cooler! 
The MSI X470 is the last MSI product I will ever buy. That system can NOT OC at all it wont even run RAM at the rated speed! It's a good board for stock NOTHING ELSE!


----------



## freeagent (Feb 8, 2021)

Well.. just wait until you start manually setting voltage, that should change.. As for memory, that could be just the older Zen Architecture.

Edit:

FWIW I can run my CPU @ stock clocks or up to 4400MHz with no fan on my cooler.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Well.. just wait until you start manually setting voltage, that should change.. As for memory, that could be just the older Zen Architecture.


Yeah that is what I thought the first gen Ryzen's are good just not at RAM speed.

It's starting to look like I am an AMD (Ryzen) Fanboy!
OMG  I did not know I had 3 of them LOL. I could put the Intel Core i7 rig in sig but can't no more room lol.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> This isn't some Intel chip where the 1.4v max is the safe limit.


QFT, this isn't Bloomfield, LOL.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 8, 2021)

trickson said:


> Me too.
> I only paid $250.00 for this CPU and I am still saving for the one I wanted on this MB in the first place a Ryzen 9! So it's not a "Big" issue if this CPU does Brick out on me. But I think it will actually be fine I think AMD knows just what they are doing.
> I think others have MB's that well for the lack of a better word SUCK.
> Poor power controllers and poor power relays with cheap boards and crap material I am NOT seeing that with this TUF system I have setup!
> ...


I have an MSI X570 Unify that seems to be a pretty good board and don't seem to exhibit the behaviour you mention. I was running a Pro before with a 5600x OC to 4.7 GHZ with no issues. As far as TUF is concerned the warranty used to be 7 years.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> I have an MSI X570 Unify that seems to be a pretty good board and don't seem to exhibit the behavior you mention. I was running a Pro before with a 5600x OC to 4.7 GHZ with no issues. As far as TUF is concerned the warranty used to be 7 years.


I should have learned a lesson from MY FX8300 (In SIg) Had an MSI mb and it fried out on a 4.1GHz OC NO over volt at all! What a P.O.S. I have the CPU and all the other components (ALL OF THEM) on an ASUS MB at the same speed right now and it is on and running still, Seeing it took the MSI MB to die in 2 months I figure it's safe to say that MSI sucks as it's been 6 months and it's still going strong at said settings. (Listed in sig)
Well my first gen R7 1700x just hates the MSI MB or vs versa.
In any case that is what I have been going through so far.
Yeah this is a (SO FAR) AMAZING MB and Video card combo.
4.4GHz all cores is AMAZING IMHO.
For one AMD says the CPU boosts to that speed and second AMD never says that the CPU is officially unlocked so getting this thing up there IMHO is mega sweet.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 8, 2021)

trickson said:


> Well my first gen R7 1700x just hates the MSI MB or vs versa.
> In any case that is what I have been going through so far.
> Yeah this is a (SO FAR) AMAZING MB and Video card combo.
> 4.4GHz all cores is AMAZING IMHO.
> For one AMD says the CPU boosts to that speed and second AMD never says that the CPU is officially unlocked so getting this thing up there IMHO is mega sweet.


In my testing As Rock actually had the strongest X370 boards in terms of reliability. 4.4 is the absolute limit on those chips it doesn't matter if you put a 360 or larger loop on that either. The truth of it is that you should not run any AM4 CPU at a constant high voltage. A recommendation would be to ensure Cool and Quiet are enabled in the BIOS so that the chip isn't sitting at 1.35 volts in idle.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> In my testing As Rock actually had the strongest X370 boards in terms of reliability. 4.4 is the absolute limit on those chips it doesn't matter if you put a 360 or larger loop on that either. The truth of it is that you should not run any AM4 CPU at a constant high voltage. A recommendation would be to ensure Cool and Quiet are enabled in the BIOS so that the chip isn't sitting at 1.35 volts in idle.


4.4Ghz is FINE! It is fantastic in fact lol. And safe or not it is staying at the voltage it has.
If 1.35 volts kills this CPU I will NEVER buy another AMD in my LIFE!
I see no point in a CPU that needs to be powered up at idle ( BIOS says 1.4-1.45 FOR DUCK SAKE) and at full load needing only DUCKING 1.2 Volts to operate and if over clocked the CPU dies? WTD??
 what is going on I have NOT heard of this till now, Please show me some stats how many are dying off? Is this happening to everyone???  this zit is so DUCKING INSANE!


----------



## freeagent (Feb 8, 2021)

I don't know.. I pretty much came to the same conclusion. I am running it within its normal operating range on both voltages. Temps are perfectly acceptable running something so hard I would never do it otherwise. If these are really that fragile, they deserve to die because they have no place with us.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I don't know.. I pretty much came to the same conclusion. I am running it within its normal operating range on both voltages. Temps are perfectly acceptable running something so hard I would never do it otherwise. If these are really that fragile, they deserve to die because they have no place with us.
> 
> View attachment 187559View attachment 187560


RIGHT! I mean RIGHT!


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 8, 2021)

trickson said:


> 4.4Ghz is FINE! It is fantastic in fact lol. And safe or not it is staying at the voltage it has.
> If 1.35 volts kills this CPU I will NEVER buy another AMD in my LIFE!
> I see no point in a CPU that needs to be powered up at idle ( BIOS says 1.4-1.45 FOR DUCK SAKE) and at full load needing only DUCKING 1.2 Volts to operate and if over clocked the CPU dies? WTD??
> what is going on I have NOT heard of this till now, Please show me some stats how many are dying off? Is this happening to everyone???  this zit is so DUCKING INSANE!


I am not debating whether or not you should do anything (It is YOUR computer) you spent your money and are enjoying your investment to the fullest. All I am stating is you cannot get any higher in terms of clock speed as a an objective fact. I don't know of CPUs dying except my very own 2920X that was the only CPU I have ever did an RMA on. All CPUs will run at high voltage on start up.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 8, 2021)

Here's a degraded Ryzen 5 3600X for your viewing pleasure. Chip was abused with to much voltage, and fixed all core overclock resulting in it only being stable at 3.4 GHz.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 8, 2021)

Is this safe at stock? Or do I need to scramble to the BIOS? This is at idle, pretty much! Update: HWInfo64 showed 1.2V when running Cinebench R23.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 8, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Is this safe at stock? Or do I need to scramble to the BIOS? This is at idle, pretty much! View attachment 187582


If it's stock with either/both boost turned on that's fine, unless you're forcing it all core overclock at that voltage. 

The RAM clock speed is 2133 MHz, might want to turn on the memory profile A-XMP in the BIOS.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 8, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> If it's stock with either/both boost turned on that's fine, unless you're forcing it all core overclock at that voltage.
> 
> The RAM clock speed is 2133 MHz, might want to turn on the memory profile A-XMP in the BIOS.


I kept it at stock and was more panicky, because of the 3rd gens apparently degrading easily! It boosts to 4.4 on some cores. Anyone thinks I have a golden batch?
In fact, I kept the RAM at 2133 the whole time, because I don't even know if I can use XMP without Windows corruption or not...


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 8, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Ohh..
> 
> So you would consider this dangerous then?
> View attachment 187504



Your CPU has a default max PPT of 88W, EDC of 90A and TDC of 60A.
Now in that screenshot you have
PPT: 115W
EDC: 125A
TDC: 70A

The actual power consumption (PPT) of 115W is not all that bad, even if it was 125 or 150W...
The TDC of 70A is not all that significant IF you keep an eye on temps. TDC is "Thermal Design Current" means the max allowed Current (A) under thermal throttling if and when that occurs (>= 95C). And it should be over 60A.

The most concerning is EDC (ElectricDesignCurrent) value of 125A. 7nm process node has thinner traces and transistor gates. The worst enemy of any chip as an integrated circuit is EMI (electromigration).

_"Electromigration decreases the reliability of chips (integrated circuits (ICs)). It can cause the eventual loss of connections or failure of a circuit."

"*With increasing miniaturization, the probability of failure due to electromigration increases* in VLSI and ULSI circuits because both the power density and the current density increase. Specifically, line widths will continue to decrease over time, as will wire cross-sectional areas. Currents are also reduced due to lower supply voltages and shrinking gate capacitances. However, as current reduction is constrained by increasing frequencies, the more marked decrease in cross-sectional areas (compared to current reduction) will give rise to increased current densities in ICs going forward."_

We are not pulling stuff out of our arse because we dont like any one to have their fan or to not OC just because we like it that way... The risks are real and 7nm is too new for users and past experience with 12/14nm or grater nodes is completely irrelevant.
From my understanding what you (sadly and unfortunately) fail to grasp is that you cant use that voltage with any load/current. It seem wierd and odd to you why we suggest that 1.35~1.4V is too much when stock settings are pushing even 1.5V, right? I've said it a few times but you seem to skip it or dont want to understand it, I really dont know...
Stock settings are supplying high voltages when load/current is low only! If load gradually increases, up to max, the voltage is gradually dropped to 1.2V~1.3V (depends if its AVX or not) to keep current under check. The voltage and speed is determined by the quality of chip's silicon but its around that.

The major cause of EMI is high current.-
High temperature is worsen it by far, even if its under throttle temp (95C). For once more... the videos I provided show a way to determine the safe voltage. Because the CPU it self when on stock is monitoring current and temp to regulate speed and voltage to preserve silicon. These CPUs have an internal silicon manager/controller called FIT. (Silicon FITness controller).
If you had better cooler and your temp was like 70~75C then a 125A wouldnt be that bad... At 80+C is a very different story.

By the author of HWiNFO:
CPU "Core VIDs" are just a requested voltage of each core and not the actual supplied voltage. For starters the VRM system cannot supply multiple voltages but only one. The "CPU Core VID (effective)" is the "winning" request among all, but still is not the supplied voltage.
"Vcore" is the CPU core voltage reading by the board sensor (could by inaccurate and probably is).
"VR VOUT" (if exists) is the voltage reading by the VRM sensor (could by inaccurate and probably is, even on high quality VRMs).
"CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" is a reading value pulled straight from inside the CPU and most accurate core voltage and closest to real as possible.

Again... I'm not the one saying this but the person who wrote HWiNFO.



RJARRRPCGP said:


> I kept it at stock and was more panicky, because of the 3rd gens apparently degrading easily! It boosts to 4.4 on some cores. Anyone thinks I have a golden batch?
> In fact, I kept the RAM at 2133 the whole time, because I don't even know if I can use XMP without Windows corruption or not...


You can use DRAM XMP/DOCP without any fear of damage. The worst case scenario is to be unstable but damage is out of the question. If its unstable the you could try to make it stable, with some help of course.



RJARRRPCGP said:


> Is this safe at stock? Or do I need to scramble to the BIOS? This is at idle, pretty much! Update: HWInfo64 showed 1.2V when running Cinebench R23.View attachment 187582



Its fine! The only "wrong" thing I can see is the low DRAM speed and the asynchronous speeds of UCLK and FCLK. The system is missing some performance.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

Just got my internet back Comcrap once again shut us down without any notice for 6 hours so nice of them! 

I am fully happy at 4.4GHz and the RAM at it's rated 3466MHz as well. 
It's a perfect OC. I knew it NO one can give us any ANY real information on this Voltage issue It would seem you are all going off some Youtube dummy. 
Very little information if you ask me. That is NOT proof that MY CPU will get some BS degradation that is such BS IMHO anyway! 
If a CPU is in any way faulty it is NOT going to work at all I call PURE BS on all this voltage talk if this is the ONLY evidence you have then OMG BULLSHET! 
See and just because all the Youtube Professional bullshet artists have done all there reviews and have scared every one away some one comes along and questions there BS. 
I have stopped watching the Youtube reviews It's so stupid they get this stuff month in advance and tap the crap out of it and then tell every one else about there so called findings.
I found them to be wrong so many times I do not watch that crap anymore. What is the point? I can run my CPU at 4.4GHz 24/7 and it's fine But wait this youtube reviewer says you can't get that why are you getting that!!! OMG! 
The pure Hubris. 
And this is NOT evidence that ANY AMD CPU is having voltage issues! NOT one shred! 


biffzinker said:


> Here's a degraded Ryzen 5 3600X for your viewing pleasure. Chip was abused with to much voltage, and fixed all core overclock resulting in it only being stable at 3.4 GHz.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 8, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Your CPU has a default max PPT of 88W, EDC of 90A and TDC of 60A.
> Now in that screenshot you have
> PPT: 115W
> EDC: 125A
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to write this out man! Honestly.. I don't really notice stock vs oc anyways. I don't have PBO or core enhancement on and it hasn't been stabbed with 1.5v yet. My kids were using the system to play on Steam.

I do have to agree with Trickson.. it is fast af as it is. I might just buy an Intel system I can abuse.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> If it's stock with either/both boost turned on that's fine, unless you're forcing it all core overclock at that voltage.
> 
> The RAM clock speed is 2133 MHz, might want to turn on the memory profile A-XMP in the BIOS.


Okay what are you trying to say that the AMD CPU can not be overclocked due to some voltage crap? Man stop scaring people!
Your voltage is FINE if you do not play with it and leave it on auto AMD and your MB should handle things fine and yeah force the 4.4GHz why NOT? If you keep the CPU cool it will be fine at 1.4Volts I have NOT seen ANY proff that 1.4 Volts will in any way kill the AMD Ryzen CPU! TO DATE! NOT A SHRED!
Stop telling people lies! AMD Has ALWAYS used 1.4 and even 1.45 as a mark as well as Intel there CPU's can handle and should be able to take 1.4+ for heavy work and gaming ! I have not seen any issues with 1.4 and 1.45 in fact if I let the CPU take control I can hit 4.5 GHZ no problem but I do not need that 4.4 is GREAT!

PS I am not calling biffzinker a liar. OKAY

I am just saying in general if you have NO proof that the AMD CPU Ryzen LINE is dyeing because of voltages higher than 1.35 then you best have some hard ass evidence and not some bullshit Youtube dummy crap! because that is a not going to fly with me NO SIR NOT AT ALL! 
The ONLY thing I have found with the NEW Ryzen line of CPU's is the Memory controller, In the first gen they suck can not get RAM to run at ratted speed best you get is 1066MHz! WTF! Other than that the CPU's are KICKASS and can OC fine and they can take the Voltage just fine ( Proof is still pending).


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 9, 2021)

trickson said:


> It's a perfect OC. I knew it NO one can give us any ANY real information on this Voltage issue It would seem you are all going off some Youtube dummy.
> Very little information if you ask me. That is NOT proof that MY CPU will get some BS degradation that is such BS IMHO anyway!


My Ryzen 5 3600 went kaput either from me trying an overclock like you are or from the earlier AGSEA firmwares when AMD was working on the firmware. I do know I tried a forced all core overclock at a high voltage, then later did a PBO overclock that was stable that then started causing BSOD in Windows, and then could no longer set the PBO overclock from before without it crashing on boot.

My 3600 went from 4.3 GHz stable at 1.37 down to 4.050 at 1.28


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> My Ryzen 5 3600 went kaput either from me trying an overclock like you are or from the earlier AGSEA firmwares when AMD was working on the firmware. I do know I tried a forced all core overclock at a high voltage, then later did a PBO overclock that was stable that then started causing BSOD in Windows, and then could no longer set the PBO overclock from before without it crashing on boot.
> 
> My 3600 went from 4.3 GHz stable at 1.37 down to 4.050 at 1.28


And the Mother Board you were / are using?
A poor MB with Substandard parts can cause issues.
I had enough of MSI MB's the quality has been just awful I was able to get the R7 1700x to 3.8GHz stable but it bricks out at 4.0GHz Now no matter the voltage. It's NOT the CPU as the CPU was fine at 4.0GHz the MB on the other hand has to be the issue! The Gigabyte MB has NO problem taking the R7 1700X to 4.0GHZ not at all. But that is NOT the MB for that CPU as you can see in sig. I have tried mine in another system and found this to be the case, MSI SUCK ASS! Try another MB!   I should have learned from the FX8300 that is FINE just the MB. Have you tried it in a different MB?
No one ever talks about this part of the equation they use cheep ass MB's and claim that is the CPU did it. Not ever considering It could be some POS MOSFET or CAP on the MB! Power is very important and it would seem ASUS did it right for all Ryzen CPU's!


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 9, 2021)

Same board as in my System Specs, swapping to the 3800X solved the no CPU detected (CPU LED was lit.) All I did was a normal shutdown that night, next morning it wasn't detecting the 3600.  The B450 Tomahawk isn't a cheap sub-standard board even for MSI.

Unwatching this thread. Good luck


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Same board as in my System Specs, swapping to the 3800X solved the no CPU detected (CPU LED was lit.) All I did was a normal shutdown that night, next morning it wasn't detecting the 3600.  The B450 Tomahawk isn't a cheap sub-standard board even for MSI.


Yeah that sounds just like an MSI mb for you! Get a real MB and try then.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 9, 2021)

trickson said:


> Just got my internet back Comcrap once again shut us down without any notice for 6 hours so nice of them!


Yikes! I never had that happen that I was aware of, but when I lived in Bellows Falls, Vermont, which was from June 12, 2016 to February 24, 2018, when I had Comcast, I would get randomly get disconnected! I would suffer random outages and they seemed more likely during night time!



trickson said:


> Yeah that sounds just like an MSI mb for you! Get a real MB and try then.


Really?! I know that was true back in the "new-FX-era"!



freeagent said:


> Thank you for taking the time to write this out man! Honestly.. I don't really notice stock vs oc anyways. I don't have PBO or core enhancement on and it hasn't been stabbed with 1.5v yet. My kids were using the system to play on Steam.
> 
> I do have to agree with Trickson.. it is fast af as it is. I might just buy an Intel system I can abuse.


I already did buy a Comet Lake build! In case I can't get a Vermeer, even with months passed!


----------



## freeagent (Feb 9, 2021)

I trust many opinions here, and I don’t have the experience to say otherwise. But thanks to the fellas for helping us both, always learning!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 9, 2021)

Reading this thread is like watching "Faces of Meth" in real-time.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 9, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> The B450 Tomahawk isn't a cheap sub-standard board even for MSI.


Which BIOS? 1E? I honestly appeared to have better Cinebench results with 1E, when using a Matisse, IIRC. The original BIOS, was 1C, IIRC.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Same board as in my System Specs, swapping to the 3800X solved the no CPU detected (CPU LED was lit.) All I did was a normal shutdown that night, next morning it wasn't detecting the 3600.  The B450 Tomahawk isn't a cheap sub-standard board even for MSI.
> 
> Unwatching this thread. Good luck


So you leave if confronted with a question? Or because some one is questioning your results or the bull crap about voltage (Because that is how I see it Bull CRAP)?
I am confused are you mad? I hope not this is NOT about YOU.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 9, 2021)

Because my request to be locked from this thread hasn't been given, here we go again to get through how dense you are.






						Ryzen 3000 Safe Voltages and Degradation
					

Hello,  I guess you know where this is going...  So, I finally moved to a 3800x build! I love it, it is awesome. Tuned 3800mhz RAM at 1:1:1 ratio, beautiful! I also managed to tune all cores to 4.425ghz @1.325V. I’m using a Noctua NH-u14s with two fans. Temps running CB20 loop or AIDA stress are...




					community.amd.com
				





> Last year, when I was reading about the TSMC 7nm node they (TSMC) were quoted as saying that it was specified for 1.3 Volts and that is what I have kept to.
> 
> AMD has a vested interest in declaring higher voltages "Safe" because their Marketdroids want to plaster as high a boost clock onto their junk as possible. And they don't give a damn as long as the CPU will at least work for the duration of the warranty.



Wow, on our own forum, bet you never cared to see this in your "research"








						Ryzen 3000 degradation with static voltage and static frequency
					

Hi im new, and english is not my native language but ill doing my best without a translator.  im here because ive been reading about"safe voltages"overclock, and that stuff direclty on the bios. I understand that but my thought is the next  Ive been reading that higher voltages can hurt, lower...




					www.techpowerup.com
				









						Discussion - Ryzen 3000 CPUs overclocking: exercise caution
					

Buildzoid has admitted that the static overclock of his AMD Ryzen 7 3700x has degraded the processor.  More on it here: https://www.youtube.com/post/UgwIDprhUtrJzFuhW0N4AaABCQ




					forums.anandtech.com
				




They link straight to a comment, that confirms one case of a chip degrading. If you're going to dismiss one of the better analysts of boards (wow, something you're so anal about) then your headache is more than just that.








						Actually Hardcore Overclocking
					

Ok so it looks like I've managed to degrade my 3700X as it crashes on MSI mobos even at stock and PBO doesn't work on it at all now. EDIT I think since I alr...




					www.youtube.com
				









						what vcore do you guys run 24/7 ryzen 3000s
					

So got my system stable with a all core clock of 4.4ghz on 1.315 drops down to 1.28 under load have tossed 6-8hrs of realbench at it 4 hrs of cb20 4-6 hrs of aida and gamed and i run metatrader also its nice and stable i dont really wanna go any higher on vcore about as high as i feel safe...




					hardforum.com
				



Here we go over the safe max of 1.325v, which in other news was dropped to 1.3v to being safe. Still don't accept the reality? It's okay, we know you're dense.



			https://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/3vy0pnp9
		

Nifty, more talk about the voltage issues. It's almost like AMD is smarter than you about what their chip needs. Let me go over that again.

*Idle, the chip goes to between 1.4v-1.5v, probably for stability reasons. This is a low current load. *Notice low current?

*Under load, the chip drops to below 1.3v and in range of safe current amounts in the processor. *Wow, it's like the engineers there know something.

Hang on, lemme get this to you.

*TSMC spec at 7nm for 1.3V*

Is that big enough for you? It's like you sit on a forum and say "screw all of you" when this is your first 7nm chip. You sit there all high and mighty with what? 14nm? 12? Since when did you make chips better than TSMC and call forward what THEIR chips need? 

Again, the difference is the VOLTAGE UNDER LOAD compared to idle. These are not 2700x or older. These are not Intel. Hell at this point you should've gone with a 9900k since Intel can't get their die production fixed after how many years. 

Oh, and you're probably having boot issues because of your ram, IF, and something else not being tweaked because "moar voltz moar hertz" at this point. I might have to get myself locked pretty hard from the thread since it keeps popping back up in my feed.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 9, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Because my request to be locked from this thread hasn't been given, here we go again to get through how dense you are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it might be time to leave OP to do what he wants with his computer. If he wants to go against established guidelines for whatever reason, and it turns out just fine, then that's obviously great news. If it dies or degrades......well, we tried. It ain't my money, and the risk ain't mine either.

Like a lot of things, it's not always possible to convince someone through reasoned logic when they're bent on believing the opposite.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 9, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I think it might be time to leave OP to do what he wants with his computer. If he wants to go against established guidelines for whatever reason, and it turns out just fine, then that's obviously great news. If it dies or degrades......well, we tried. It ain't my money, and the risk ain't mine either.
> 
> Like a lot of things, it's not always possible to convince someone through reasoned logic when they're bent on believing the opposite.


Can't fix, well, you know the end of that phrase. Chip burns and RMA? Rejected because ran outside spec. Chip degrades? We'll hear about it in some overly intense thread and all advice ignored. I haven't been this frustrated with someone on the forum in so very long when trying to help.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

2 or 3 examples is NOT a trend NOR is it proof all I seen is NOT empirical evidence but a bunch of fear mongering. AMD has not officially come and said that there CPU is faulty at 1.4Vcore or 1.35 nor have they changed there max Vcore if any thing it has increased so ...
Some where down the line something went wrong with the MB and CPU more than likely a power spike or surge but you would not know this nor could you test for that and once it happened it took out the CPU again your case is at best weak and filled with holes. You claim this but can NOT prove it definitively NO not at all. Not only that the SYSTEMS are all different not even the same Ryzen 7 3700X CPU. Facts are mounting I call Well you know....
You call me names and say I am stupid and yet I get ban for less?
Any way good luck please keep your fear mongering and BULLSHIT to yourself thank you!
If AMD CPU's cooked at 1.4Vcore under load or NOT then there would be a FUCK TON of RMA's and Returns Not to mention I would NOT have BUILT 3 Ryzen systems!

 What kind of BS.... are you trolling? !


----------



## Toothless (Feb 9, 2021)

trickson said:


> If AMD CPU's cooked at 1.4Vcore then there would be a FUCK TON of RMA's and Returns!


This right here if your issue. 1.4v with no load. No current. Nothing going on. Do you not understand how current works? How processor, work, works? 

Also, five examples, on the first page of a basic web search. Please show me the research that proves majority that 1.4v is okay under load. We've seen failures already with proof and it's just going to keep growing with more people doing what you do. 

It's not fear mongering. It's not bullshit. This isn't Intel 14+nm or Ryzen 2xxx where they can take more voltage. All we've suggested, advised, shown proof, and tried to get you to understand the simple difference of current under load, and current on idle. It's so black and white that it's frustrating. Do you think we're here to make you suffer? I can tell you from testing that many, MANY chips will do 4.4ghz on 1.3v boot and a 0.15v vdroop or better. 

One last time mate. 

High voltage on idle? All good
High voltage on load? Not good.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I think it might be time to leave OP to do what he wants with his computer. If he wants to go against established guidelines for whatever reason, and it turns out just fine, then that's obviously great news. If it dies or degrades......well, we tried. It ain't my money, and the risk ain't mine either.
> 
> Like a lot of things, it's not always possible to convince someone through reasoned logic when they're bent on believing the opposite.


Established by whom and on what kind of setups and if all this is so true then would there NOT be a MASSIVE amount of Chips being reported 3-4 posts is hardly a established guide.



Toothless said:


> This right here if your issue. 1.4v with no load. No current. Nothing going on. Do you not understand how current works? How processor, work, works?
> 
> Also, five examples, on the first page of a basic web search. Please show me the research that proves majority that 1.4v is okay under load. We've seen failures already with proof and it's just going to keep growing with more people doing what you do.
> 
> ...


Oh see there you go condescending little .... You think YOU know it ALL you can LEAVE NOW! I am trying to be nice and tell you and show you my results. I never asked for YOU to flame me about it nor make me feel like shit about it either You really are a know it all.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 9, 2021)

trickson said:


> Established by whom and on what kind of setups and if all this is so true then would there NOT be a MASSIVE amount of Chips being reported 3-4 posts is hardly a established guide.


Oh, you know, TSMC, who makes the chips, setting the maximum voltage to be pushed through 7nm things, by the engineers who made it.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 9, 2021)

There is no way I would put any kind of heavy load on my CPU with 1.4v. 1.4v manual vs 1.4 auto or whatever are 2 completely different things lol. Its brutal not suggested.

The patience being shown is astounding..


----------



## Toothless (Feb 9, 2021)

freeagent said:


> There is no way I would put any kind of heavy load on my CPU with 1.4v. 1.4v manual vs 1.4 auto or whatever are 2 completely different things lol. Its brutal not suggested.


That's what we've been trying to get across. You can set 1.4v and have a vdroop to 1.3v on load and be perfectly fine. That's exactly what the chip does on stock.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

Toothless said:


> That's what we've been trying to get across. You can set 1.4v and have a vdroop to 1.3v on load and be perfectly fine. That's exactly what the chip does on stock.


I do NOT have it set to 1.4 AUTO setting does that and NO it don't drop when under load it does some like 1.35 but nothing bellow this is WHAT THE FUCK I AM SAYING OKAY!
I set the Voltage to 1.35 so I fail to see this issue here. Other than you are right and wrong at the same time being hurtful and condescending is not a way to handle things.
Oh and there is vdrop too so where is it I am going wrong here other than getting 4.4GHz 24/7 and the haters hating on me for that?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 9, 2021)

trickson said:


> I do NOT have it set to 1.4 AUTO setting does that and NO it don't drop when under load it does some like 1.35 but nothing bellow this is WHAT THE FUCK I AM SAYING OKAY!
> I set the Voltage to 1.35 so I fail to see this issue here. Other than you are right and wrong at the same time being hurtful and condescending is not a way to handle things.


I'll throw an apology in there if it helps. Do understand how frustrating this is to get one point across.

How about this. Save your profile and try these settings.

Ram to 3200mhz, 1.325v on core, and level 3 LLC. 

If it posts, then try a bench. If not, then have it your way.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I'll throw an apology in there if it helps. Do understand how frustrating this is to get one point across.
> 
> How about this. Save your profile and try these settings.
> 
> ...


Okay I will give it a try and get back when I do. 
My new case came in today and I will be transferring this system into the new one.
Thank you.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 9, 2021)

That should be ok? I read these cores are meant for 1.3v so you should be able to squeeze a little more out.. I guess that 20% would be 1.325v and there you go..


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

freeagent said:


> That should be ok? I read these cores are meant for 1.3v so you should be able to squeeze a little more out.. I guess that 20% would be 1.325v and there you go..


Well at present 4.4Ghz VCORE 1.35!!!!!!!! with the RAM at 3466MHz is IMHO nothing to sneeze at. I have never gotten a CPU this high ever and WOW it is fun! And this CPU only cost me $250.00 Bucks!
What a Deal! Amazing CPU for the price Intel could NOT even come close sorry!


----------



## freeagent (Feb 9, 2021)

They can.. once you get them up to speed they rip pretty good! 

I really cant complain @ stock and no pbo..


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

I am starting to think that, that "boost" is nothing more than BS. If the CPU drops under load to 3.6GHz (Stock) what good is that in a game or rendering or even anything benchmarks reflect this.
For once you oc the Ryzen CPU ( OR push it to the max boost all the time) they just explode!
And also what is this about the Ryzen CPU needing A shit ton 1.45v and bounce up to a quick 4.7Ghz yet do nothing at all for benchmarks unless you can keep them at that speed?
This all just sucks ass now! It's like the life was sucked right out of my new Ryzen before I got a chance to have fun thank YOU so much.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 9, 2021)

You gotta keep it cool. Under the heaviest of loads @ stock mine will still run 4300-4400.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

freeagent said:


> You gotta keep it cool. Under the heaviest of loads @ stock mine will still run 4300-4400.


I do not see temps reaching anything near 70c heck the most I seen was 61c under the heaviest load I will ever give it OCCT linepack.
So how long is it going to take for my CPU to start to degrade at the voltages?
It's seems to be going strong not giving me any issues and it been months and I have yet to have any one of my Ryzen CPU's go through this and they are all over clocked!
My Ryzen 3 1300X has been at 3.6GHz (All Cores) from day 1!! Voltages Auto on all of them yet not ONE of ANY of my Ryzen systems are having ANY of the Issues any one of you are talking about!
Jesus Christ I HAVE 4 AMD systems Each one maxed out and blowing Intel away Hell even MY FX8300 would give anyone a run for the money it's been at 4.1GHz for 2 years now 1.45Vcore!!!


----------



## freeagent (Feb 9, 2021)

I tried occt last month. I think it uses old Linpack binaries. Doesn’t get my CPU hot at all, 60 tops. Try Linpack extreme 1.15 available from TPU.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I tried occt last month. I think it uses old Linpack binaries. Doesn’t get my CPU hot at all, 60 tops. Try Linpack extreme 1.15 available from TPU.


I run the latest version of OCCT I assume that it still uses linepack or whatever the hell you nerds are calling shit these days.. LOL.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 9, 2021)

trickson said:


> I do not see temps reaching anything near 70c heck the most I seen was 61c under the heaviest load I will ever give it OCCT linepack.
> So how long is it going to take for my CPU to start to degrade at the voltages?
> It's seems to be going strong not giving me any issues and it been months and I have yet to have any one of my Ryzen CPU's go through this and they are all over clocked!
> My Ryzen 3 1300X has been at 3.8GHz from day 1!! Voltages 1.4 on all of them yet not ONE of ANY of my Ryzen systems are having ANY of the Issues any one of you are talking about!
> Jesus Christ I HAVE 4 AMD systems Each one maxed out and blowing Intel away Hell even MY FX8300 would give anyone a run for the money it's been at 4.1GHz for 2 years now 1.45Vcore!!!


The FX 8300 could probably OC to 4.9or even 5 GHZ at that voltage. For me the key to not downgrading your CPU is the cooling solution. Having said that it is still a lottery to run a chip outside of it's rated specs for an extended period of time. As the nodes shrink heat dissipation and electromagnetic interference become deeper conundrums. I stated before that start up is probably the hardest your CPU will work and will run at 1.45+ volts but that is only for the 10 to 30 seconds it takes to load Windows. Even Gaming does not stress your CPU beyond 35 to 40% in most Games. If you do a ton of encoding, benchmarking and whatever else that stresses the CPU (Does anybody burn videos anymore) an extreme boost clock on a 7nm may degrade the CPU over time. The 5800X is actually a hotter CPU than the 3960X even though the 3960x has more cores. Actually it would seem the 5800X is the hottest of the 5000 series CPUs but they all have no problem hitting the 70s under load (with mid grade cooling).


----------



## freeagent (Feb 9, 2021)

trickson said:


> I run the latest version of OCCT I assume that it still uses linepack or whatever the hell you nerds are calling shit these days.. LOL.


I did too. Its shit. All good man, suit yourself..

Nothing wrong with being a nerd. Nerds like to learn. Cool guys don't.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> The FX 8300 could probably OC to 4.9or even 5 GHZ at that voltage. For me the key to not downgrading your CPU is the cooling solution. Having said that it is still a lottery to run a chip outside of it's rated specs for an extended period of time. As the nodes shrink heat dissipation and electromagnetic interference become deeper conundrums. I stated before that start up is probably the hardest your CPU will work and will run at 1.45+ volts but that is only for the 10 to 30 seconds it takes to load Windows. Even Gaming does not stress your CPU beyond 35 to 40% in most Games. If you do a ton of encoding, benchmarking and whatever else that stresses the CPU (Does anybody burn videos anymore) an extreme boost clock on a 7nm may degrade the CPU over time. The 5800X is actually a hotter CPU than the 3960X even though the 3960x has more cores. Actually it would seem the 5800X is the hottest of the 5000 series CPUs but they all have no problem hitting the 70s under load (with mid grade cooling).


Exactly. I can get 5.0 GHz on the FX8300 but it gets to hot 64c with the Cooler master V8 cooler so I backed it down to 4.1Ghz as it's just an office system keeps files and prints shit. 
I never use stock cooling if I OC and when I say OC I mean taking it the max boost level on all core all the time. Not going any higher than that as here is how I see it. AMD took the time to measure the max speed on all cores then set the CPU back to a level that cheep ass CPU cooler they offer can handle then call it a "Boost" that you can get but this "Boost" Doesn't do shit! If it did you would see it reflected in benchmarks and games PERIOD! 
But soon as you take that "BOOST" and make it permanent then you see the real RAW POWER of the CPU. SO take the POS stock cooler and replace it with an after market one like I have and you see the cool!



freeagent said:


> I did too. Its shit. All good man, suit yourself..
> 
> Nothing wrong with being a nerd. Nerds like to learn. Cool guys don't.


I am using Nerds in a loving way here with ALL my respect as well! 
If not for you NERDS I would have the best gamer EVER or the best games EVER YOU GUYS ARE THE FUCKING BEST I LOVE NERDS!


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 9, 2021)

trickson said:


> Exactly. I can get 5.0 GHz on the FX8300 but it gets to hot 64c with the Cooler master V8 cooler so I backed it down to 4.1Ghz as it's just an office system keeps files and prints shit.
> I never use stock cooling if I OC and when I say OC I mean taking it the max boost level on all core all the time. Not going any higher than that as here is how I see it. AMD took the time to measure the max speed on all cores then set the CPU back to a level that cheep ass CPU cooler they offer can handle then call it a "Boost" that you can get but this "Boost" Doesn't do shit! If it did you would see it reflected in benchmarks and games PERIOD!
> But soon as you take that "BOOST" and make it permanent then you see the real RAW POWER of the CPU. SO take the POS stock cooler and replace it with an after market one like I have and you see the cool!


My principle since my first Ryzen has always been 100 mhz below the max boost clock on all cores starting at 1.25 Volts. The 2600 was nice for low voltage OC to 4.2. The 3600 felt faster at the same clock but would do 4.4 and the 5600 is the best of the 6 core with a 4.7 GHZ OC on all cores at 1.300 volts. The cooler for these has been everything from a Deepcool 360 to a Aplhacool Eisbear 420 to a Cooler Master Nepton 280. I now have an Antec A400 but I had to lower the max speed to 4.6 as that air cooler struggles with 4.7.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 9, 2021)

Only warning, as the BS has gone on long enough in the thread...

Stay on topic.
Keep it civil.
Stop the name calling.
Read the guidelines if you are in need of it.

Here is a quote from the guidelines that some may want to take heed of:


> Posting in a thread
> Be polite and Constructive, if you have nothing nice to say then don't say anything at all.
> This includes trolling, continuous use of bad language (ie. cussing), flaming, baiting, retaliatory comments, system feature abuse, and insulting others.
> Do not get involved in any off-topic banter or arguments. Please report them and avoid instead.
> ...



Thank You and Have a Good Discussion


----------



## freeagent (Feb 9, 2021)

trickson said:


> Exactly. I can get 5.0 GHz on the FX8300 but it gets to hot 64c with the Cooler master V8 cooler so I backed it down to 4.1Ghz as it's just an office system keeps files and prints shit.
> I never use stock cooling if I OC and when I say OC I mean taking it the max boost level on all core all the time. Not going any higher than that as here is how I see it. AMD took the time to measure the max speed on all cores then set the CPU back to a level that cheep ass CPU cooler they offer can handle then call it a "Boost" that you can get but this "Boost" Doesn't do shit! If it did you would see it reflected in benchmarks and games PERIOD!
> But soon as you take that "BOOST" and make it permanent then you see the real RAW POWER of the CPU. SO take the POS stock cooler and replace it with an after market one like I have and you see the cool!
> 
> ...


So, I ran my old version of Linpack Extreme v1.12, from when I was running Intel. Got my Intel insanely hot, brought my XT to 60.. So I was able to boost to 4400 running that version. I tried v1.14 @ stock and now my boost drops to 4150-4175 and CPU PPT power went to 112w on its own lol. Temps were approx 7c under what I would run it at for 4500 manual with my fans moving hella air in my cool basement. My system is all stock right now, mems at 1600 14-14-14-34 1.35v, with a manual tune on the timings. All stock, no PBO. Core vids were at 1.3v, so that for sure is safe.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

freeagent said:


> So, I ran my old version of Linpack Extreme v1.12, from when I was running Intel. Got my Intel insanely hot, brought my XT to 60.. So I was able to boost to 4400 running that version. I tried v1.14 @ stock and now my boost drops to 4150-4175 and CPU PPT power went to 112w on its own lol. Temps were approx 7c under what I would run it at for 4500 manual with my fans moving hella air in my cool basement. My system is all stock right now, mems at 1600 14-14-14-34 1.35v, with a manual tune on the timings. All stock, no PBO. Core vids were at 1.3v, so that for sure is safe.


The one Ryzen that is my all time best CPU in terms of power is the R3 1300X it runs all core 3.6GHZ with get this 1.0Vcore it's bloody AMAZING! I have never seen the temps go above 55c EVER! It's what made me buy more Ryzen Chips and this R7 is making me want the R9! O man they are just so AMAZING!
4.4GHz 24/7 under normal operations never sees 40c NEVER!

P.S> Yeah I hope I did not hurt any ones feelings gezz I love talking I have no one else this COVI-19 shit has me a cancer FUCK rotting in a house on a couch (Not sure but I think it is going into my bones now they are hurting bad now) so I just want to put that out there sorry.

Oh and also Every one of the things that I have learned and been advised to do and try (I MEAN EVERYTHING for the 15+ years I have been on TPU) I have taken and USED! I always listen try and then go from there ALWAYS so Yes Toothless and YOU biffzinker even you have been listened to and I have tried what you have said....


----------



## freeagent (Feb 9, 2021)

No worries here man.. this is the internet and I cant hear your voice so I have to use mine lol.. I might take something the wrong way, I might not..   

Same goes for anyone else I'm sure.. 

I like my Ryzen too. Its my first AMD since 939. It's pretty sweet. My biggest peeve about it is the Intel Lan.. take 38s to initialize after the desktop loads from a cold boot or sleep. Grrrr. Asus support asked if my cable was plugged in and I wrote them off immediately. Other then that its awesome   It doesn't overclock, and the gains you get from clocking the mem are not as rewarding as I remember on Intel, but its better than a poke in the eye with a dull stick. Do I regret not buying Intel? Maybe a little.. only because I haven't overclocked one, nor have I had the joy of trying to extinguish their heat. So I'm a little curious that way. I went with AM4 because of what people here said about them.. and even if it is a glorified Dell, its still ok..


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 9, 2021)

freeagent said:


> take 38s to initialize


That's longer than connecting to 56K!


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 9, 2021)

freeagent said:


> No worries here man.. this is the internet and I cant hear your voice so I have to use mine lol.. I might take something the wrong way, I might not..
> 
> Same goes for anyone else I'm sure..
> 
> I like my Ryzen too. Its my first AMD since 939. It's pretty sweet. My biggest peeve about it is the Intel Lan.. take 38s to initialize after the desktop loads from a cold boot or sleep. Grrrr. Asus support asked if my cable was plugged in and I wrote them off immediately. Other then that its awesome   It doesn't overclock, and the gains you get from clocking the mem are not as rewarding as I remember on Intel, but its better than a poke in the eye with a dull stick. Do I regret not buying Intel? Maybe a little.. only because I haven't overclocked one, nor have I had the joy of trying to extinguish their heat. So I'm a little curious that way. I went with AM4 because of what people here said about them.. and even if it is a glorified Dell, its still ok..


WIFI 6 is your friend


----------



## freeagent (Feb 9, 2021)

I mean c'mon.. Even with XP if you had cable and didn't disconnect you could get a virus before windows was done installing lol..

Not only that but when 10 is done installing there is the armory crate ready to go with a driver conveniently there to only let you connect to Asus server so you can get the "real" driver that pucks it up. Even Intel's driver is no good. Pretty lame if you ask me.. but I guess that's what I get for not buying the 400+ dollar board, what was I thinking 



I have been playing around a little, and this may or may not be helpful to you but,

Since getting my system I have flashed the bios 3 times, each with a newer revision. I have not used the CPU at stock settings or with PBO since getting a mount for my cooler two flashes ago, and being brave enough to make the attempt. So with PBO enabled with Linpack I am now seeing a maintained frequency of 4275-4300. I have also noticed in light loads 3 of my cores are consistently hitting 4625, while maintaining averages of 4475-4625. Also no more stabs with 1.5v+ those have been good at 1.456. Temps are 5c better than when I was running 1 clock. Not sure if I can improve on that myself.. but I will just leave it. At least I have decent ram to play with  With my old bios I was seeing about the same load frequency under heavy load, but most of the cores hung out around 4400-4450 with only one or two occasionally hitting 4600.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

So I went into the BIOS I set the performance boost to level 3 (OC) and I have to agree it's just as fast and well cooler so I think I will let it be for now. Set everything to auto voltage wise I think the CPU can do the job better than I can.
It's not as fast as 4.4Ghz but it's not that much slower. When I mean this I am only going off that simple bench CPU-Z has and that is so subjective but it is in the ball park 56xx not the 58xx but meh it's not going to hurt me none besides the new case is NOT very cool compared to the other case, But this one looks so much sweeter and cooler!


----------

